# Why is Oris so Unknown and Unappreciated?



## robi516 (Dec 30, 2012)

Based on extensive research and reviews of posts on Watchuseek, I recently purchased a new Aquis Date with a black ceramic bezel. What an awesome watch. It's solid build and simple elegance just scream quality. I paid $1,275 for this watch new, which in the world of Swiss made automatics is ridiculously affordable. Like others have said, Oris has got to be one of the best, if not the best, value out there. My question is why is the Oris brand so relatively unknown and unappreciated the watch lovers? For a company that has been around as long as Oris has, and one that has maintained its independence in an industry rife with mergers and acquisitions, they just don't seem to get the respect they deserve. Do they desire to fly under the radar, or have they simply not invested enough in marketing? I am curious because I freaking love their watches. Your thoughts?


----------



## Chris Hohne (May 1, 2005)

My personal opinion is that they don't devote huge amounts to advertising like some other well known brands. I don't think Oris is looking to be the watch brand liked by people that don't really know watches but know what they see advertised. I think Oris wants to be liked by people that appreciate what Oris watches are - fine Swiss watches that look great and are priced reasonably.

Just my .02, nothing more, nothing less.

Chris


----------



## ffeelliixx (May 22, 2007)

What is Oris? 

All watches companies want to be known by as many people as possible. That's how they make money. 

Sent from my Note II using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

There're a lot of watch names out there just like that.


----------



## Notdmeca (Jun 20, 2012)

They make great watches at reasonable prices. Why they're not more known, I don't know, but I haven't found a person that owns an Oris and doesn't like it.


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

While I see Rolex, Omega, Tag heure... shops everywhere, I didn't remember having visited a shop where they physically sell Oris watches.

I think local presence is an important fact for a watch brand to be recognized.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Depends on the market region. They're very big in Asia. 
I can't go see a movie without suffering through, before the previews, some Formula race car BS that ends with ORIS's name at the end.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

In terms of luxury watches, entry-level luxury at the very least, Oris is the best kept secret in the watch world. Known by enthusiasts and collectors. (Respected by them too.) But practically unknown by the General Public. Personally, so what? Ask the General Public who makes the best watch, and their knee-jerk reaction will be "Rolex." Ask who makes the best pen, their knee-jerk reaction will be "MontBlanc." Nevermind the fact that many of the folks giving those answers have never actually owned an example of one or the other. Or, for that matter, other luxury watches or pens from other companies.


----------



## Ed.YANG (Jun 8, 2011)

Monocrom said:


> In terms of luxury watches, entry-level luxury at the very least, Oris is the best kept secret in the watch world. ... ...


Yep! Couldn't dis-agree with that! ORIS is like the IWC of the entry level world! 
Business pattern almost alike, buying ready made movements and further re-modify at home, sells off to consumers @ a much more comfortable price tags.


----------



## Carpon (Jun 17, 2012)

Chronopolis said:


> Depends on the market region. They're very big in Asia.
> I can't go see a movie without suffering through, before the previews, some Formula race car BS that ends with ORIS's name at the end.


They are also easy to get hold of in the UK, one of the UK's largest high-street jewellers (Goldsmiths) have them on portfolio (and physically in a lot of stores)

Oris also sponsor the Williams Formula F1 team, so they get a decent amount of advertising time on both BBC and Sky Sports.


----------



## robi516 (Dec 30, 2012)

Carpon said:


> They are also easy to get hold of in the UK, one of the UK's largest high-street jewellers (Goldsmiths) have them on portfolio (and physically in a lot of stores)
> 
> Oris also sponsor the Williams Formula F1 team, so they get a decent amount of advertising time on both BBC and Sky Sports.


Thanks for the responses. Two of you have noted that Oris seems to be better marketed in Asia and the UK than here in the US. It is indeed an interesting niche that they are filling in the watch market - high quality, unique designs, mechanical only, VERY price competitive with the big luxury and pseudo luxury brands. Somewhat of a cult niche, I would say.


----------



## CrystalBall (Nov 2, 2011)

Oris has a strong presence on the high street in the UK, but they don't get the BAM (branding, advertising and marketing) exposure that brands like Omega and Tag Heuer do. Although they are great watches and still represent relatively good value for money, I am aware that prices have increased substantially over the last 2-3 years. This could be a risky strategy as brands such as Tissot, Certina and Rotary are now making very desirable entry-level mechanicals for a lot less money. When I bought my Oris Classic in 2010 I was tempted by the Tissot Visodate, which would have worked out around £150 cheaper for a watch of broadly comparable quality. Rotary Rotamatic would have been £100 less. Not an insignificant difference IMHO.


----------



## MrGone (May 26, 2010)

I think Oris is a great value and have heard them referred to as the "original micro brand"

Love my Titan C, great watch.


----------



## rgalang (Apr 5, 2012)

If you look on their site under "Culture", you'll find that they have dedicated Limited Edition watches to jazz musicians like Charlie Parker, Miles Davis, Louis Amstrong, etc. As a musician myself that set Oris apart for me. However, in the highly technical, highly competitive, ultra luxury world of watches those figures are hardly the attention-grabbers. Leonardo DiCapprio for TagHeuer, John Travolta for Breitling and George Clooney for Omega... that's what gets the attention of the public. All that aside, I also really like the understated, utilitarian look of Oris watches.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

rgalang said:


> If you look on their site under "Culture", you'll find that they have dedicated Limited Edition watches to jazz musicians like Charlie Parker, Miles Davis, Louis Amstrong, etc. As a musician myself that set Oris apart for me. However, in the highly technical, highly competitive, ultra luxury world of watches those figures are hardly the attention-grabbers. Leonardo DiCapprio for TagHeuer, John Travolta for Breitling and George Clooney for Omega... that's what gets the attention of the public. All that aside, I also really like the understated, utilitarian look of Oris watches.


Those Hollywood celebs will be forgotten once their careers are over. Those musical Greats are still remembered today.


----------



## Nolander (Feb 11, 2006)

I saw some for sale in Chicago in Macy's (I think) a few years ago. If I remember right, they had quite a few models under the glass. I was with my wife and we were visiting family and seeing Santa there with the kids so I didn't really get a chance to peer at them too long.


----------



## CafeRacerMark (Dec 22, 2009)

I'd say Oris are a well respected brand here in the UK. I've notice the prices go up in recent years but so long as they keep their excellent quality then that shouldn't be a major issue. However it's unlikely I'd consider buying a new Oris sports/diver watch again though, they're all far too big!

As previous posters have mentioned, Williams F1 team have been sponsered by Oris for some years now.

I can remember an episode of the Sopranos where Tony gets given an Oris. I just for the life of me can't remember what season is was. He was in a boutique of some kind and Oris signs plastered all over the shop.


----------



## rics21 (Dec 3, 2012)

1. Lots of Oris have problems with 3rd party straps. 
2. Original Oris straps being overpriced.


----------



## PJR (Apr 25, 2012)

Oris is like many of the other independent, mid-range small brands in the North American market. Fortis and Glycine would fall into the same category. They are squeezed underneath by Citizen, Seiko and Bulova and squeezed from above by the big companies/conglomerates such as Rolex, Richemont and Swatch. Compared to them the independents don't have the same market presence, distribution or aftermarket service compared to the larger companies so tend to focus on more limited geographic areas.


----------



## flame2000 (Jun 27, 2007)

Their earlier designs were much nicer. I would love to see Oris bring back the regular style lugs. Their newer diver watches all have big chunky lugs, which are not too friendly with 3rd party straps.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Are you kidding me..Oris has been a watchmaker for over a century !


----------



## Lelocle (Jan 3, 2015)

Will3020 said:


> Are you kidding me..Oris has been a watchmaker for over a century !


Oris is an overpriced Tissot. I can't bring myself to pay retail for an Oris. It is basically my LeLocle, with a generic ETA/Sellita movement, with another case and dial but sold at 3x-4x the price. Tissot and Hamilton offer much better bang per buck. Oris is crappola.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Lelocle said:


> Oris is an overpriced Tissot. I can't bring myself to pay retail for an Oris. It is basically my LeLocle, with a generic ETA/Sellita movement, with another case and dial but sold at 3x-4x the price. Tissot and Hamilton offer much better bang per buck. Oris is crappola.


Please stop trolling by digging up old threads for whatever brand you feel like trashing at the time just to say that your Tissot is better. It is becoming tedious.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Lelocle said:


> Oris is an overpriced Tissot. I can't bring myself to pay retail for an Oris. It is basically my LeLocle, with a generic ETA/Sellita movement, with another case and dial but sold at 3x-4x the price. Tissot and Hamilton offer much better bang per buck. Oris is crappola.


Looking at your other posts this one is.......................









....too. Wake me up if you have something substantial to say.


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

Mike and I just returned from looking at Oris' line at BaselWorld. Methinks you need to educate yourself or else you'll be mistaken for a Troll:



hotnerd said:


> Watchuseek interviewed Ralf Hilbich, Product Development Manager at Oris. Ralf discussed with us the technical details of the new calibre 111
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See the entire review here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f578/bas...ort-video-interview-ralf-hilbich-1715802.html


----------

